# Afloat.



## Anonyme (6 Août 2006)

Bonjour à tous, aujourd'hui je vais vous présenter une application gratuite qui permet de rendre les fenêtres transparentes comme WindowShade X qui lui est payant.





Note : Version UB, marche avec 10.3.9 et 10.4.X.
Site
Téléchargement.


----------



## ice (6 Août 2006)

Merci beaucoup tester et adopt&#233;


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Août 2006)

Merci Corentin  

Il existe également set alpha value, dispo en Universal Binary, gratuit, et développé par un Français.


----------

